# Videos for scoring practice?



## Carles (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm googling for videos with voice and effects but no music (to practice scoring on actual images) and cannot find much about. Usually entries to forums where people is telling about to rip whatever and remove the audio, or mostly dead links to low quality video material. What I'm after is dialogs and all except music (ideally if quality might be inspiring).
I've got already some clips to work on because a friend ripped some clips from a version of a movie without music but all the rest on, and it was quite fun.
I'm wondering if there is any kind of online library gathering movie clips for scoring practice?
Is this kind of resource available anywhere?


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Jun 5, 2016)

I read somewhere that Cast away has large parts of it where no music was used on the island. Should have some inspiring scenes in that.


----------



## bryla (Jun 5, 2016)

We have done threads on this topic quite a lot. Try searching the forum.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 5, 2016)

Carles use something like SnapzPro. Then you can use just about any images/video you want. In your DAW, it should be able to isolate the audio from the video automatically. It does this in Logic Pro for sure. If you're using Cubase I would imagine it does the same thing.


----------



## ed buller (Jun 5, 2016)

off the top of my head. First half of fantastic Voyage, Fight scene in Nepal Bar ( Raiders of the lost Ark ). Incredibly, the whole TREX scene in Jurassic Park, Long car chase sequence in Viva Las Vegas.....

e


----------



## Russell Moran (Jun 5, 2016)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 5, 2016)

Both the original Black Christmas and Texas Chainsaw Massacre have score but it's mostly sound design-ish, low in the mix and sparse.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe try taking the center of a 5.1 mix. On some films there's no score there. You'd obviously lose a lot of the effects and backgrounds but that would provide you with some good practice since you'd rarely get something to score that has the final, mixed sound on anyway.


----------



## Pasticcio (Jun 5, 2016)

Lots of Lumet's movies lack a musical score. Dog day afternoon, Fail safe, The Hill etc.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes! The Hill...saw that as a kid and it wrecked me. Maybe I'll take a crack at some scenes.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 5, 2016)

It might be worth scouring the independent movie maker forums and see if you can pick up some short films instead. Sometimes the writing music part of our craft is the easy part, the things you really want to be getting experience in is working to someone elses vision, working on something you dont already have an emotional opinion about, being creative under deadlines. 

Leaning on the job will help you infinitely more than scoring for the sake of it because it will introduce the possibility of failure, which isn't a bad thing and not something to be scared of. You will find you write with much more passions and creativity....anything to avoid failing, and THAT is where the real lessons are to be found.

-DJ


----------



## The Darris (Jun 5, 2016)

Daniel James said:


> It might be worth scouring the independent movie maker forums and see if you can pick up some short films instead.... -DJ



I have to agree with Daniel. The director/composer relationship is what drives the creative and technical process of film scoring. Sure, if you want to score to picture for the sake of learning your tools and software than you can pretty much use any movie and just turn the sound off. The real art of scoring a film is digging deep down and developing the music the director has envisioned for their film. In the end, it's about the film and not about your music.

Best,

Chris


----------



## thov72 (Jun 5, 2016)

http://transatlantyk.org/en/program/2016/music/composition-contests--2/transatlantyk-film-music-competition-2016--2
I also have last years movies, though I didn´t participate in the contest....maybe one day I´ll have enough time....

cheers
Thomas


----------



## Chris Porter (Jun 6, 2016)

thov72 said:


> http://transatlantyk.org/en/program/2016/music/composition-contests--2/transatlantyk-film-music-competition-2016--2
> I also have last years movies, though I didn´t participate in the contest....maybe one day I´ll have enough time....
> 
> cheers
> Thomas



Is there any way to still download the videos from previous years' competitions?


----------



## thov72 (Jun 6, 2016)

I really don´t know. I have the last year´s videos stored somewhere,thoigh...


----------



## Carles (Jun 6, 2016)

Many thanks, great answers anyone.


----------



## Studio E (Jun 9, 2016)

Carles, please see my post here at the link.

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-question-for-anyone-and-everyone-here.53854/


----------



## Carles (Jun 9, 2016)

Studio E said:


> Carles, please see my post here at the link.
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/a-question-for-anyone-and-everyone-here.53854/


Thanks. Cannot have much time at once as per something like this currently, rather reserved to micro spare moments (just for fun) much more spare than I'd like, so could not reach any deadline as the work that feeds my family and my attempt to get into the Production Music business comes first, but might I achieve some day leaving my day job (which takes 50+ hours a week of my time) indeed would be fun to participate on something like this. Apart of fun it's also a noble reason given its educative nature.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Studio E (Jun 9, 2016)

I totally understand Carles. Maybe someday


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 30, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> It might be worth scouring the independent movie maker forums and see if you can pick up some short films instead. Sometimes the writing music part of our craft is the easy part, the things you really want to be getting experience in is working to someone elses vision, working on something you dont already have an emotional opinion about, being creative under deadlines.
> 
> Leaning on the job will help you infinitely more than scoring for the sake of it because it will introduce the possibility of failure, which isn't a bad thing and not something to be scared of. You will find you write with much more passions and creativity....anything to avoid failing, and THAT is where the real lessons are to be found.
> 
> -DJ


Very well said!


----------



## GW1 (Dec 22, 2019)

If you, or a friend, likes to play videogames, you can easily switch off the soundtrack and retain all the dialogue, Foley and other sounds. These can be recorded in-game using a built-in recorder or something like camtasia. The settings usually apply to gameplay as well as cinematic cutscenes. 
This is what I've been doing to practice and it works really well.


----------

